# any FMA instructors in south Texas?



## Yaberdaber (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm looking for any FMA instructors in south texas, particularly in the Rio Grande, McAllen, Brownsville, or even Falfurias.  If any of you know, it would be of great help, thanks.

Salamat sa inyo lahat.


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2006)

Not sure how close you are to any of these, but here are a few in TX.

http://www.modernarnis.net/member/school.shtml


----------



## Yaberdaber (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks.  They're pretty far, but thanks.


----------

